
Real Blogs Don’t Buy Ads On Google - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/11/real-blogs-dont-buy-ads-on-google/
======
portman
_"One thing big blogs don’t do is buy traffic."_

If it's true that there was an unwritten code amongst bloggers not to
advertise, then that is a silly and outdated rule.

------
mooism2
Newspapers advertise. Magazines advertise. Radio stations advertise. TV
channels advertise. Why shouldn't blogs advertise?

